# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  4 weeks of caradine and LGD?

## Mr. Small

First run on SARM's, so think I'll go 4 weeks to test the water. 20mg of Caradine and 10mg of LGD. How long does it take for the sarms to kick in?

If the results are good, then I might go another 2 weeks or so.

----------


## Mr. Small

> Have you run AAS before? I haven't (yet) but they say once you do the real thing, SARMs can't compare.
> 
> I'm not sure if 4 weeks will be enough time to reap the cost benefit ratio though. LGD is suppressive, so unless you successfully run a SERM with your SARM, you should probably pct. And to be honest, I've only heard of the SERM preventing shutdown from ostarine, nothing stronger. Doesn't mean it hasn't been done, though


Thanks, I've got 8 weeks supply of caradine/LGD, so I might run that in full. I've run gear before, but not in a couple of years. I'm dieting atm, to get my bf % down too, so I think this should be enough for now

----------


## Madcox

> First run on SARM's, so think I'll go 4 weeks to test the water. 20mg of Caradine and 10mg of LGD. How long does it take for the sarms to kick in?
> 
> If the results are good, then I might go another 2 weeks or so.


I would definitely go at least 6 weeks with the SARMS even though Caradine isnt considered a sarm. You should see a difference pretty quickly (within a few days) since they bind to your androgen receptors right away and they are in and out of your system within hours. You will notice nice pumps and strength gains within a week, but like Cylon said they dont compare to AAS. However LGD is suppressive so you will want to do a PCT after you finish. Let us know how it goes.

----------


## Madcox

> Thanks, I've got 8 weeks supply of caradine/LGD, so I might run that in full. I've run gear before, but not in a couple of years. I'm dieting atm, to get my bf % down too, so I think this should be enough for now


One of my favorite SARM to do to more or less cut and increase vascularity is S4 Andarine. However it does make some peoples eyes sensitive to light after about 5 to 7 days after starting but you can take for 5 days then 2 days off. The sensitivity to light is not permanent so when you stop taking the sensitivity will go away. S4 compares similarly to Winny.

----------


## Mr. Small

> One of my favorite SARM to do to more or less cut and increase vascularity is S4 Andarine. However it does make some people’s eyes sensitive to light after about 5 to 7 days after starting but you can take for 5 days then 2 days off. The sensitivity to light is not permanent so when you stop taking the sensitivity will go away. S4 compares similarly to Winny.


Must have a Google of that

----------


## Mr. Small

One week in and up a couple of reps on the bench press. I was stuck on 5 reps for a few weeks, but pressed out 7 reps today. Noticed a bit of extra strength today. We'll see if there is any more on Wednesday

----------


## Mr. Small

Up another rep on the bench today after been stuck at 5 reps for weeks. That's 3 extra reps in 9 days I think. Steady progress hopefully for the 8 week duration.

----------


## Mr. Small

Up 2 more reps on the bench. After being stuck at 100kg for 5 reps, I'm now pushing it for 10 reps after about 17 days of LGD and Caradine.

----------


## Mr. Small

So, now the rep gains have stalled. I'm stuck on 9 reps on the bench, but I am on a diet of 1600-1700 cals a day

----------


## DanMan250

How's your cardio improvement?

----------


## Mr. Small

> How's your cardio improvement?


I haven't noticed much of a change when I do cardio now and again

----------


## darktime

For the cardio effects of Cardarine, I've found I have to go a full 6-8 weeks before noticing anything - however it does stick around a few weeks after coming off cycle. If I was running your cycle, I probably would have kickstarted the Cardarine 3 weeks before the LGD just enough for it to kick in to make maximal use of the strength gains from LGD.

For cholesterol on the other hand, within 3 days I see benefits in bloodwork from GW501516.

----------


## Lowlyf

Following this mate. Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr. Small

Unfortunately here in Ireland the gyms are closed till December 2nd and I've finished the 8 week cycle. So I will know if I lost some strength then.

Just a note on the test levels, I haven't had my bloods done, but I don't feel like my testosterone levels went down on LGD at all.

----------

